
Show HN: GrokBB – My Reddit Alternative - Snocrash
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.grokbb.com<p>I have spent the last year building GrokBB, a Reddit alternative, and I was wondering what you guys think?<p>The site is not a news aggregator, like Reddit, but built more along the lines of traditional bulletin boards. Its focus will be on supporting and promoting niche communities, by giving them proper tools to manage their users and organize &#x2F; produce high quality, original content. There is no voting system, and popularity is determined by what users actually do on the site. As well, there is a way for the moderators in a community to promote valuable users by giving away badges and &#x2F; or points that increase their reputation on the board.<p>Some additional highlights ...<p>- Create Sticky and Private Topics<p>- Send Board Announcements To All Subscribed Users<p>- Built-In Category System for Organizing Topics<p>- Use Tags To Create Your Own Filtering System<p>- Extensive Moderation Tools (including banning users)<p>- Users Can Subscribe, Search, Sort and Filter Topics<p>- Create Badges and Customize Your Own Branding<p>- Access to User &#x2F; Board &#x2F; Topic Analytics<p>Anyway, I was hoping maybe some of you could give the site a shot, maybe create a few communities and let me know what you think! Owning a board will eventually require a paid subscription, and so I will be giving out extended and &#x2F; or free subscriptions to anyone who provides valuable feedback or bug reports at this early stage.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, you can see the roadmap I have planned out or suggest new features in the GrokBB Dev board.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.grokbb.com&#x2F;g&#x2F;GrokBB_Dev&#x2F;view&#x2F;1
======
eecks
What was your time spent on in the last year? A year seems like a very long
time to build a message board.

~~~
Snocrash
It was about 2 - 4 hrs a night for about 10 months. It had just been a hobby I
did, up until now, but I will be dedicating more time if it picks up.

------
maxpert
What language/platform you are using? Makes me wonder how scalable the system
is.

~~~
Snocrash
I am using PHP / MySQL, with caching, load balancing and redundancy built into
the server architecture.

